# Are you a teacher or in IT.



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems to be a large number of teachers on this forum, just wondering how many we have. And ofcourse plent of IT folks, so how many of you guys or gals are out there?


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2006)

Spent 5 years in IT at the top of the bubble, but had to get out when everything went offshore.  Back in manufacturing/supply chain services now.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Me, IT for the past 13 years and yeah, everything seems to be getting outsourced, getting scary.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2006)

What would you define as IT?

I work in a company that does software development, but I've always wondered if all software development is considered IT...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

hammer said:


> What would you define as IT?
> 
> I work in a company that does software development, but I've always wondered if all software development is considered IT...


 

I think that's kind of simple. You develop software, you're IT. You do accounting for the company, you're in other.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a teacher, but not the good kind.  I am a corporate trainer that teaches investment bankers and investment managers how to use our software.  Not very rewarding.  I've been considering going into education.  I'd love to teach and coach lax somewhere.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I think that's kind of simple. You develop software, you're IT. You do accounting for the company, you're in other.


Guess I'm IT, then, although I'm a tester, not a developer.

By this definition, I've been in IT for just over 6 years, with previous work in simulation design.

Good thing is that the work that I do is specialized enough that it really can't be outsourced.

One other good way to prevent being outsourced in IT is to do DoD work...there may not be a tremendous market for it, but I'd think that military stuff is difficult to outsource because of security concerns.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 31, 2006)

Hammer - you're in IT......


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in advertising, but planning my escape. Last year I became a certified massage therapist, so maybe there's hope for me yet.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in investment consulting, so I guess I'm an "other", too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

I spend most of my time writing software, but I don't consider myself IT...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a high school teacher.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I spend most of my time writing software, but I don't consider myself IT...


 

He says with nose in air


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> He says with nose in air



The software I write is used by our manufacturing facility test test/calibrate our instruments during the mfg process.  That's why I don't consider it IT.  There are lots of software programmers out there that I wouldn't classify as IT.  Not that there's anything wrong with that..


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> The software I write is used by our manufacturing facility test test/calibrate our instruments during the mfg process. That's why I don't consider it IT. There are lots of software programmers out there that I wouldn't classify as IT. Not that there's anything wrong with that..


 
OK, I guess you definetly fit into the "other" catagory. I wonder what's on SAC today? :wink:


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Hammer - you're in IT......


It's worse than that...I'm also one of those "condescending UNIX users"...


----------



## John84 (Aug 31, 2006)

High School Student


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 31, 2006)

Computer geek here.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 31, 2006)

While I'm not a teacher my wife, her sister, two cousins, one of their husbands & one daughter (husband & daughter are not in same family) are teachers. My wife's brother is in IT.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a student until December. After ski season I'll be in web programming, as long as I can find a job.


----------



## catskills (Sep 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Me, IT for the past 13 years and yeah, everything seems to be getting outsourced, getting scary.


In 1965s Computer hardware cost per hour were huge and the cost of computer programmers was relatively cheap.  Now its just the opposite.  Computers are relatively cheap and cost of software engineers are high (at least here in the United States).    It has gotten to the point where the software costs are more than the hardware.   

See Deitel Operating Systems page 10 "Relative Value of Human and Computer Resources"


----------



## andyzee (Sep 3, 2006)

catskills said:


> In 1965s Computer hardware cost per hour were huge and the cost of computer programmers was relatively cheap. Now its just the opposite. Computers are relatively cheap and cost of software engineers are high (at least here in the United States). It has gotten to the point where the software costs are more than the hardware.
> 
> See Deitel Operating Systems page 10 "Relative Value of Human and Computer Resources"


 

Cost of hardware went down for a number of reason, the biggest probably being computer parts being produced overseas. Software engineers maybe kind of high, ofcourse corporations are working on reducing that cost, biggest and easiest way of reduction, outsourcing work overseas. Now as you can see by this poll and basically looking around you, a large number of people are in IT. The question I now have, once prices are driven down by overseas production and overseas programming, who will be buying these products if a large number of us are out of work?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm on my third year of teaching High School History.  Before that I worked in the corporate affairs department (P.R./Media Relations) for HBO in Manhattan.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 3, 2006)

I didn't vote, i can check everyone.

I am a ski teacher
I am a student.....
going to school to be a teacher
I work in construction as an electrician
I used to work IT with computer hardware and still do side jobs here and there.


----------



## John84 (Sep 3, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm on my third year of teaching High School History.  Before that I worked in the corporate affairs department (P.R./Media Relations) for HBO in Manhattan.



What part of history (U.S., World, Modern, etc.)?


----------



## Jonni (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a junior at Lyndon State College and once I'm out I'll be working in web development (design and programming). I recently got done working at a computer repair shop for the summer so I guess you could consider me two for five.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 4, 2006)

John84 said:


> What part of history (U.S., World, Modern, etc.)?



U.S. from Imperialism on to 9/11.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 4, 2006)

*What?*

I retired from teaching in 5 years ago.  I taught History (everything from NY State History - grade 7 through World, or Global History grade 10, but mostly United States History Grade 11). I taught Economics - grade 12...loved my honors level classes.  That actually allowed me to spend time with sentient beings.  I taught Participation in Government - grade 12.  And, I taught all levels of German at the HS level.  I began teaching in 1967, was interrupted by two years of military service and a year of working in the insurance industry.  Got back into teaching in 1970 and retired in 2001.  From the late 1970's to the present, I also developed and operated a Home Improvements business.  I occasionally do a small job for extra fun (think skiing) money.  Think Snow!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## teachski (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a teacher.  I have taught Special Education for 23 years.  I have taught from pre-k to HS.  I am currently teaching 8th grade.  We are team teaching this year, so it's a new ball game for me.  I have two rookie teachers I am working with, so, at the same time I am a mentor to them.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been a student for 8 years, and still have approx. 9 years.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2006)

The teachers are starting to gain on IT and other!


----------



## catskills (Sep 4, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Cost of hardware went down for a number of reasons, the biggest probably being computer parts being produced overseas. Software engineers maybe kind of high, of course corporations are working on reducing that cost, biggest and easiest way of reduction, outsourcing work overseas. Now as you can see by this poll and basically looking around you, a large number of people are in IT. The question I now have, once prices are driven down by overseas production and overseas programming, who will be buying these products if a large number of us are out of work?


andyzee that is an excellent question.  The number of IT students graduationg per year fron India is huge compared to the United States.  The main reason of course is their population is so much larger than the United States.  Given a choice between a  college major in in IT and major in the medical field, I know what I would do.


----------



## catskills (Sep 4, 2006)

*tirolerpeter*When I was in high school many many years ago I think they may have mentioned the word lobyist only a few times.  My question is this.  

Do any of those High School classes teach the new fourth branch of government called  "K-Street Lobyists" ?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2006)

catskills said:


> andyzee that is an excellent question. The number of IT students graduationg per year fron India is huge compared to the United States. The main reason of course is their population is so much larger than the United States. Given a choice between a college major in in IT and major in the medical field, I know what I would do.


 
I was thinking along those lines some time ago. If I were to choose another career, what would it be? One that would be fairly secure. Well, looking back we can see that just about all production can go overseas, we see that many jobs can be outsourced to other countries.My objective was finding a job that cannot be shipped overseas and the first thing to come to mind was health care.


----------



## John84 (Sep 4, 2006)

catskills said:


> *tirolerpeter*When I was in high school many many years ago I think they may have mentioned the word lobyist only a few times.  My question is this.
> 
> Do any of those High School classes teach the new fourth branch of government called  "K-Street Lobyists" ?



Last year in my AP Government class, a major focus was on lobbyists and their impact on the government. However, I'm not sure what you mean when you refer to "K-Street Lobbyists".


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2011)

IT guy - for like 23 years or something like that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Great job today Gary!

I did IT work for about two years before moving into engineering, back then we gave everyone admin rights to their workstation/laptop, no problem.  Our email was dialup as we didn't yet have the capability to get that on the lan yet.  I bought a ton of US Robotics external modems.  Good times.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 23, 2011)

IT guy.

I've been doing windows / network admin for a while now... It's a good gig, challenging, lots of opportunities out there, and it doesn't seem to be going anywhere.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2011)

Retired college president, dean , professor  35 yrs in the business


In addition as a parallel career , co-owned a small  management training consulting company for better part of 2 decades. Our function was  teaching   leadership and executive management  to medical , pharmaceutical and other scientific professionals who required same .


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 23, 2011)

I taught people to fly for 3 1/2 years so I was a teacher.  My wife is in IT but was moved to IT from another department at her job, no formal IT training.  I chose "other".


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I think that's kind of simple. You develop software, you're IT. You do accounting for the company, you're in other.



I develop software.   I'm nowhere near "IT".

40 years ago, IT was corporate data processing.   Computer operators.   Key punch operators.   Data entry.  Meatball COBOL programming.

Today, IT can be a lot more sophisticated but most people doing the work are technicians rather than engineers.   Microsoft and Cisco certs are pretty superficial compared to the subject matter expertise of a software engineer doing actual product development.   The people writing code for your router or your phone system probably don't consider themselves to be working in IT.   Somebody at Microsoft working on the next release of WinDoze or Word probably doesn't consider themselves to be working in IT.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I develop software.   I'm nowhere near "IT".
> 
> 40 years ago, IT was corporate data processing.   Computer operators.   Key punch operators.   Data entry.  Meatball COBOL programming.
> 
> Today, IT can be a lot more sophisticated but most people doing the work are technicians rather than engineers.   Microsoft and Cisco certs are pretty superficial compared to the subject matter expertise of a software engineer doing actual product development.   The people writing code for your router or your phone system probably don't consider themselves to be working in IT.   Somebody at Microsoft working on the next release of WinDoze or Word probably doesn't consider themselves to be working in IT.



I interview a lot of people and when I see Microsoft certification on their resume my first thought is: Oh no, not another one.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a Solution Architect at a big database company..  

IT bin bery bery gud to me..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 24, 2011)

Just about to wrap up year 11 as a high school teacher.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2011)

So I guess receiver and shipper for an online retail store counts as other


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 25, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm a high school teacher.



Shenendehowa High School?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I develop software.   I'm nowhere near "IT".



Sure you are. Doesn't IT stand for "Intarweb Thingy"?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 25, 2011)

i own an IT Asset Mgmt firm, we buy data centers, networking and telecomm gear from mostly hedge funds but focus on any company moving, upgrading or closing where there is gear to be had....all we do is resell it, we dont install, just broker...biz has been good!


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm an IT Project Manager. My wife is a 4th grade teacher.

I also run three side businesses part time... a web design company (www.guidinglightproductions.com) (with my father in law, that's VERY part time!) , a short sale software company (www.shortsaleartisan.com), which I'm actually looking to sell right now since I don't have time for it anymore, and a new startup I'm working on in the mobile payments space (www.totaltab.com). That last one I just started in March.... I think it's got really good potential.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in "Other"... although I did teach Jewish Sunday School for 2 years.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm an IT Project Manager. My wife is a 4th grade teacher.
> 
> I also run three side businesses part time... a web design company (www.guidinglightproductions.com) (with my father in law, that's VERY part time!) , a short sale software company (www.shortsaleartisan.com), which I'm actually looking to sell right now since I don't have time for it anymore, and a new startup I'm working on in the mobile payments space (www.totaltab.com). That last one I just started in March.... I think it's got really good potential.



no mention of AZ????


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 26, 2011)

IT.  Healthcare.  Gravy train will continue until retirement, thanks to Obama's stimulis.  And because clinicians love to bicker and un- and re-decide things, over and over again.


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no mention of AZ????



And AZ 

 I figured that one was obvious!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 27, 2011)

Yo *andyzee*..;-) Oh yeah, working on some Certs = mo $$$ = hopefully cutting hours/raising overall pay.  Maine is IBM/MS_land...no Cray OS, COS, very little Unix sys prog.
PT remote system/sw support(some is work in re-vamped VMS),  pt datacomm/Dish support/DeskClerk;-), free-time water quality/invasive plant patrol monitor(aka some canoeing-time).
Think money & total_year-wise I shoulda' kept my first mainframe COBOL job, but was only being paid $9/hr...LOL.


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2011)

There's Teradata jobs in Portland.
I've considered it..  It's my IT nitch..  You gotta have a nitch...


----------



## 180 (Apr 27, 2011)

For anyone looking for an exciting IT job in the Big Apple.  I am hiring network support technicians.  Windows Server, AD, Exchange, Router and MAC.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2011)

180 said:


> For anyone looking for an exciting IT job in the Big Apple.  I am hiring network support technicians.  Windows Server, AD, Exchange, Router and MAC.



i might know somebody (friend of a friend) what's the best way to put them in touch?


----------



## 180 (Apr 27, 2011)

PM me and I will give you my email


----------



## billski (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a b1+ch3r about IT.  Does that count?


----------

